# What are crown tools like?



## Weasel Howlett (21 Apr 2010)

As the title says, what are crown turning tools like??? How do they compare to, say, robert sorby?

Thanks


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Apr 2010)

Personally I find that the various makes, Sorby, Hamlet, Crown etc are all as good as one another quality wise. There are some differences in the designs but that is a matter of personal choice. I tend to stick with the basic tools mind and not bother with all the fancy beading tools etc so can't comment on things like that.

pete


----------



## wizer (21 Apr 2010)

I agree they're all about the same, within their 'standard' ranges. Some companies offer 'better' tool steels and all have their own range of speciality tools. I own a crown thin parting tool, but I don't rate it. I'm not sure what it is, but it doesn't work as well as those that I've seen the pro's use. I might try one of the fluted types. 

If you are looking for some cheap tools. Then the Perform range that axminster sell are very good and about the cheapest you can buy before you get to 'questionable' quality.


----------



## CHJ (21 Apr 2010)

I find with the 'Brands' standard steels the difference in steel and handle length/pattern is more of a personal issue than the actual quality of the steel. 

If at all possible pick up and get a feel for for a particular tool in your hands. I know I pick up one of several similar gouges just because it 'feels' better to me in hand.
Of two of my most used bowl gouges one is a Hamlet, the other a Crown. The Hamlet has a longer steel and handle the Crown a shorter steel and associated handle. Both feel to give better control for the tasks I use them for.
I have several Robert Sorby tools which are fine but their tool handle pattern loved by some are not my favorites.

A very long (good value) bowl gouge steel that was supplied by Crown which I handled does not 'feel' balanced in hand and I need to modify the handle to shorten the steel overhang to meet my comfort zone.

If I make my own Handles I find I use the smaller Crown or slightly longer Hamlets as a pattern, but I tend to do mainly small bowls etc. that do not require lots of tool leverage.


----------



## Weasel Howlett (22 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. 

weasel


----------



## kasandrich (22 Apr 2010)

I have just bought a Simon Hope 1/2" double ended bowl gouge (traditional grind one end and fingernail profile the other end) and quick release handle, its a smashing bit of kit.


----------



## mark sanger (23 Apr 2010)

HI 

There

I turn full time and have used crown for the last ten years. As has been said many good makes and each offer a slight variation on gouge profile etc which to be hinest until you have been turning for some time you will not see the advantage of. 

Crown M2 HSS tool are very good. Why I like them is the competative price. 

You won;t go wrong with them, I can not say they are the best on the market as I do not believe any one tool company offers the best through all of its range. Itcomes down to your needs, like and style of turning. 

take care 

Mark


----------

